

BlackBerry Future Visions - Leaked Video - pstadler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEYS4UAKxgs

======
protomyth
In their defense, I guess they remembered who their actual customers are.
Otherwise, this is kinda the "1984 brought to you by RIM" video.

